# Is 85 degrees too hot?



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

I have mini heater in my 1 gallon that is supposed to be for 0.5-1.5 gallons, but the water is 85 right now. I don't usually like the water to go above 80-82. But is 85 degrees ok or should I turn the heater off? It's pretty warm in my apartment so I don't think it will be too cold with the heater off. But I don't know... Thoughts?
Thanks!


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Each betta is different, and some react differently to certain temperatures. 85 is not quite ideal for a permanent temp, but I think it is fine for a temporary situation, given the betta acts normally.

What temp does the water get without a heater?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

That is too hot. Has it been like that all day, or has it been increasing? I find the mini heaters tend to over heat. I only ever go passed 80/82 for certain problems like medicating to end ich. What temperature is it usually without a heater? I would be more worried if the heater decides to keep heating and brings it higher and higher... then if it sits at a stable number.


----------



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

Ok, thanks. I'll turn it off. I actually bought a new heater last night. It's in my car and I didn't feel like going down three flights of stairs. But I definitely will now.


----------



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

AAH! I just checked the temp again and it was 87! :shock:
STUPID HEATER! I took it out and I'll put the new heater in later if I need to.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

OrangeAugust said:


> AAH! I just checked the temp again and it was 87! :shock:
> STUPID HEATER! I took it out and I'll put the new heater in later if I need to.


yikes!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Yeah I dislike the mini heaters for that :shock:


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Sena Hansler said:


> That is too hot. Has it been like that all day, or has it been increasing? I find the mini heaters tend to over heat. I only ever go passed 80/82 for certain problems like medicating to end ich. What temperature is it usually without a heater? I would be more worried if the heater decides to keep heating and brings it higher and higher... then if it sits at a stable number.


So 83 would be too hot?


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

I thought 78-82 was the ideal range...


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Preferably 78-80 is the best range, temperatures like 76 or 82 are acceptable but not completely ideal. Anything over or under is really pushing it, and then eventually ending up as dangerous  But again like Teeney mentioned it also depends on the fish itself. Because I use aquarium lights, my temperatures can be 78-82 no problems.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Now I'm worried because even most adjustable heaters can't keep the temp within a 2 degree range at all times


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Well, any heater that turns off after a certain temperature (if you have it set to 78, it won't heat passed 78) however if you have more problems with the house or the environment such as living in a humid, hot climate VS me in canada... The temperature can rise. Heaters act more to avoid lower temperature fluctuations. I find that many people in places such as Thailand and warmer parts of the world don't even use heaters most of the time - but many people recommend aquarium fans after a certain temperature.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Sena Hansler said:


> Well, any heater that turns off after a certain temperature (if you have it set to 78, it won't heat passed 78) however if you have more problems with the house or the environment such as living in a humid, hot climate VS me in canada... The temperature can rise. Heaters act more to avoid lower temperature fluctuations. I find that many people in places such as Thailand and warmer parts of the world don't even use heaters most of the time - but many people recommend aquarium fans after a certain temperature.


Would you recommend setting the heater to 80 then?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Depending what the temperature is at now, go down by increments. If above 80, then yes 80 would be a good start and see how the temperature stays especially during the night VS day, lights on (if you have lights on the aquarium) etc. Some heaters can be off only by a smidge - so a thermometer of course is needed


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

So you mean just play around with the heater until it stays 78-80 because some heaters are a little off from what the dial says?


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

78-82 is ideal.

breeders will go up to 90.

If your betta isnt having adverse reactions to it... I really wouldn't worry about it.

86 is used to treat ich. most bettas hardly even feel the difference.

In summer my tank went close to 90 for a couple of weeks. my fish couldnt be happier :O


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Haha I had tanks reaching 95 - I removed my heaters because they weren't needed  some of my boys weren't pleased but for the most part they don't care. I keep it at 78-80 because if there are any fluctuations (higher) then it won't be "too warm" suddenly.

What kind of preset heater did you have? And yes play around with your heater, because when you know your heater it is so much easier to achieve a temperature


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

I guess you don't have to turn the heater off but you can lower the temperature in the heater right?


----------



## cjz96 (Jun 10, 2012)

IMO/E Temps up to 87-90 is not lethal for short periods. It's usually the drastic change in temperature that hurt the fish (80F spiking 90F then back down to 80F.) It depends on the fish. Stay away from mini heaters unless they're from a reputable brand. My one mini heater heated my water to 120F. Hydro THEO mini heater has worked for me and (so far) hasn't over heated my water. I use a heating pad for tanks under a gallon and have ceram wrap on the top.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

My male Aquarius prefers 83, anything lower than that other than 82 and he stops being so active. When it's nice and warm he zips around and plays like a madman with his bottle caps and lazer pointers. My female on the other hand likes cooler waters in 78 range.


----------



## bamsuddenimpact (Jan 25, 2011)

My male thrives anywhere from 78-85. Below 76 he hides lol


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

I am noticing the same thing with my Aqueon stick heater, it drives the temp up to 83-84 and I felt the water, feels hotter than that, but I got worried when it goes out of the green safe zone on the thermometer, so I shut it off, for a while, an then turn it on an hour before I go to bed, so It stays at 81 even when it cools off, but it seems those heaters are very unpredictable..and not to safe..


----------



## bamsuddenimpact (Jan 25, 2011)

I use the Elite 50W heater in mine now. Used to use the 25W. Love it.


----------



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

Thanks, everyone.
the new heater I bought doesn't work!! I came home tonight and the water temp was 72 and Jasper was all clamped. I guess I put the other heater back in for now. I'm moving in a few weeks so I might just get a 10 gallon and divide it 3 ways for my 3 fish so I don't have to worry about this tiny in-adjustable heater business.


----------

